# Double Header



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

With guests staying with us since last Friday you can imagine my frustration when I heard the whisper over the weekend that the Spaniards were starting to show in the bay and already I'd agreed (rather too hastily) to forgo any offshore excursions until our visitors had departed.
Anyway, waving the last visitor off late yesterday afternoon I hot footed it home, packed the yak, hit the sack and was on the water at 5am this morning.
An hour later I was just south of Hall's Reef, rod bent, drag screaming and a grin from ear to ear. Not long after, I had a 16kg Spanish Mackerel on board and ten minutes later was heading home via Jew Shoal.
About a kilometre west of the Shoal twenty minutes later my Slimy Mackerel bait was taken by another Spaniard, this one weighing in at 11kg.
Both fish, as you can see, went for the ever faithful Davo's 'Spaniard Special'.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome result Billybob - Congrats.

Is 16 your biggest barrie this season?

The warm water is truly upon you right now. With a bit of luck it should be similar tomorrow.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sensational BillyBob


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow, nice, top stuff!


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Very nice Bill. You may have to make up a cradle behind you if you keep this up.

Im thinking of heading up there over Anzac Day weekend, so hopefully ill be able to get out for a fish with you again.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Brilliant catch Bill


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm still jealous Billybob. Can't you persuade a few of those fish to come pay us a visit in Sydney?


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

That is ridiculous Bill :shock: I'm not sure how i'd go about the logisitcs of getting that big fella on board - must be a bit of a struggle isnt it?? Picked myself up a spaniard special the other day and gave it its first run. No luck as yet but as you've proved again its only a matter of time hopefully!!


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

What can I say???

Brilliant stuff Bill, I was wondering why you hadn't shocked us with your amazing catches latelly.

Milt,


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice catch!!!!!!!!! i'm looking into getting heavy gear for the bigger fish like those, what rod, reel and line do u sujest i get??

Cheers


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

My outfit was a Wilson 6kg-8kg Live Fibre rod and a Shimano Baitrunner 4500 reel loaded with 20lb Fireline and 30lb mono trace.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

What a hoot BillyBob, any problems fitting both fella's on the Swing? :shock:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

No problems Poddy.
I strapped the bigger fish into my 'fish cradle' that I've mounted just in front of the forward hatch.
I rammed the other fish under the left footrest (head forward) and paddled back with my foot on top of it.
It would have fitted into the rear tank well but for whatever reason I couldn't be bothered tranferring it to the back.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

I guess with all that fish you won't need to go yaking for a while, eh :wink:

Brilliant fishing, Billybob -- hope to get out tomorrow, so might see you out there.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Billybob said:


> My outfit was a Wilson 6kg-8kg Live Fibre rod and a Shimano Baitrunner 4500 reel loaded with 20lb Fireline and 30lb mono trace.


that seems to be quite light leader Bill?? When i bought the spaniard specials the young bloke said you dont need to use wire because of the way the lure is set-up...is that true and is that why you only use 30lb leader?


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah mate.
I don't think there's a mono trace around that can withstand the teeth of a Mackerel... Spotty or Spaniard so I don't see the point in going any heavier.
I think thirty pound's strong enough to 'hand' but low profile enough to keep your strike rate up.
Re. the Spaniard Special, the young fella was right. It's not necessary to use a wire trace as the ganged hooks and wire frame seem to be sufficient to protect against being bitten off.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done mate
The spaniard special work again


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey billy, thanx for that, just one more question. What colour fireline do you sujest i use?

Cheers


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

You know Billybob's got a decent brace of fish when they are too big for his trademark down on one knee pose.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: YOU BARSTARD :evil: ................  I mean nice fish Billybob :lol: sure would like to have them on our door step down here. My wife is spanish and she bites pretty hard and she is nice and slender like the Mackeral but I cant get her to take a live bait :wink: Yeh you know what I mean :roll: must be the way Im presenting it. Anyway very nice fish mate........bastard.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Sensational, Billybob. Hey, I wonder why you put the fish under your footrest HEAD first? :wink: Man they've got a set of chompers on them. Congratulations on a great catch.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Great stuff BB.

Putting us Southerners to shame AGAIN!!

yes, kevin's right. these fish are bigger than BillyBob's usual 'tiddlers' and he's had to stand upright for this photo!! No 'down on one knee' pose for these ones.

Next he'll be up a stepladder showing us a 200kg marlin or something! :lol: :lol:


----------

